# Warrior Badges



## 6dcor (30 Jun 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. 

Can anybody provide some info on the Warrior Badges we had in the 90's. I recall do the testing for them, then it being canned soon after. We're doing a display from the 90's in the museum (incl Garrsion Dress!)

When did come into effect and cease?
What was the criteria?

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2014)

6dcor said:
			
		

> Can anybody provide some info on the Warrior Badges we had in the 90's.



Warrior, Sea Service, battle fitness, & other penile measuring badges (from: QDJM Super Thread) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110641.0


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Jun 2014)

6dcor said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to the forum.
> 
> Can anybody provide some info on the Warrior Badges we had in the 90's. I recall do the testing for them, then it being canned soon after. We're doing a display from the 90's in the museum (incl Garrsion Dress!)
> 
> ...



I think the criteria was based on 1 x ruckmarch, C7 PWT Level 1 score and the "warrior run";  3.2 km in FFO.  IIRC, You had to complete the march in 2 hours 26 mins, pass the PWT with a min score and do the run in under 30 mins to get bronze.  Better performance on those equalled the silver and the coveted   > "GOLD" warrior badge.  

It was also a bit of a clusterfuck, I remember in our troop, 2 people qual'd for gold and the rest a mix match.  For some reason, it got all messed up and people ended up with the wrong one, much to our pleasure as the whole thing was thought of as pretty stupid.  

I think it started around '94 and ended in '98 or '99?  Rumour had it that the same genius also was responsible for the creation of the "Garrison Dress" paint by numbers get-up.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jun 2014)

In the Airborne Regiment at the time, the CO also said "this is BS, so we'll use the Airborne PT standards for the qualification."  It was funny as hell (in a sad way) seeing the guys instructing on summer courses explaining why they _only_ had a bronze of a silver, when by the official standard the overwhelming majority would have earned gold.  You could see the Militia guys in Meaford going, "ya, ri-iiiight." 

By the following summer, the Regiment was still using the Airborne standard for testing, but the Ops/Trg shop converted the results to the Army standard for actually awarding the bling.

 ;D


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (30 Jun 2014)

The Warrior Badges first appeared in early 1994. They were linked to the Warrior Program that was instituted in LFCA (Land Forces Central Area) in 1993. The aim of the program was to assure a common level of baseline soldier skills as the Reserves were about to augment two major rotations to the Former Yugoslavia. To achieve the standard you had to complete the various tests (weapon handling, comms, first aid etc) in addition to the Personal Weapons Test (PWT) on the C7 and a 3.2 km run. The run was conducted in fighting order (combats, boots, webbing and a weapon). These individual skills were then called Combat Readiness Standards (CRS) Phase 1 and I recall that the entire fall of 1993 was devoted to this in the Ontario based militia units. Units that did not have a decent completion percentage were then subjected to various administrative tortures and group shaming at District conferences.  :-[

I'm reaching into the mists of time here, but Bronze meant that you passed everything. The run had qualifying times to earn the level.  I can't recall the exact times, but the maximum to pass and earn a Bronze was initially 22 mins, later amended to 24 mins.  I think a Gold was under 16 mins, but I could be wrong - its been a while! The shooting had three levels based on your results. To get Silver you had to have a minimum of Silver in both the run and the shoot. Gold meant that you got Gold in both. If you had Bronze in one and a Gold in another you were just plain Bronze.

They were indeed worn on Garrison Dress. They seem to have disappeared by 1997, and the Warrior Program/CRS as a whole got wrapped up into IBTS without any badges. The Warrior Run was eliminated by the order not to run in combat boots and was replaced by the requirement to conduct the 13km march each year. Class A reservists had not previously had to complete the march.

The badges and CRS/Warrior completion rates were certainly a big deal for a little while in 1994 and 1995 in the Reserves. As always with awards/pins, everyone affected disinterest but heaven help the staff if somebody didn't receive the pin they were entitled to!


----------



## 6dcor (2 Jul 2014)

Hi, thanks for the info. A good start for the 1990's display.


----------

